# MPTC Firearm Instructor School



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

The next MPTC Firearm Instructor School to be held down here in New Bedford from the SEMPTA campus will be in August 7 - 11, 2006. You can contact Rose (the director) for more info. (Check the MPTC websight for #s) 

The next Instructor school will be held in May 14 - 18, 2007.irate:


----------

